
Show HN: An app I made to eradicate child begging in my country at a hackathon - amingilani
https://care.gilani.me
======
amingilani
Code and all at [https://github.com/amingilani/project-
care](https://github.com/amingilani/project-care)

We didn't win, but my app is fairly polished and feature complete for an MVP
so Show HN it is.

Feedback and questions appreciated. Hopefully you'll help me understand how I
lost to apps that weren't as polished or as practical.

